# Iphone Instant message ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

If you use an app to instant message like yahoo messenger or windows live messenger on the iphone does it count as a text message?  I ask because I'm getting very conflicting info from att regarding that.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i would think so, but good question


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

now I'm really confuzzled att says yes it counts as a text thats after initially saying no it doesn't.  Apple on the other hand says if using the apps it does NOT count as a text


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I would think not ?  To confuse you further.,


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't think so, but I only use the core messages app when texting. My daughter uses other apps texting but she is doing it on ipod touch and using our wireless network so nothing to charge anyway.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

loca said:


> I would think not ? To confuse you further.,


is part of this post missing??


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

probably the quickest way to tell is to use the app once or twice and then log into your wireless account and check how many text messages it says you have made.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It depends on the app.  Another quick way to tell is if there is a limit in how much text you can IM or a limit in how much others can IM to you.  Typically in the past you got clients to instant message from phones and they basically took your IMs and did send them as text messages.  This is part of the conflict you're seeing as I am betting a lot of people just assume that this is how all phone IM applications work.  These "apps" were something you tend to access from your phone's menus directly under the text messaging menu or something similar.  With smart phones they're different.  I know on my Droid that pretty much any AIM app I download is going to use my data connection.  I would likely suspect that iphones are the same, but it's hard to say.  The app itself should tell you.


----------

